# Implantation Bleed - Does everyone have it?



## jax

I am on day 9 of 2ww and have read about implantation bleeds. So far, I have nothing, no spotting, no sore breasts, nada. Am fast losing hope. Does everyone get the implantation bleed or do some people have no signs and then get a bfp?


----------



## Ruth

Hi Jax,

No not everyone gets an implantation bleed, it varies from woman to woman and from pregnancy to pregnancy.

Ruth


----------

